# Trail Naturfreundehaus Billtal - Quelle Königstein



## wissefux (16. Juni 2003)

hallo leute !

wer kennt den trail vom nfh-billtal durch das tal runter zur königsteiner quelle ?

am ende des trails kommt man automatisch über das privatgrundstück eines fischzuchtbetriebes.
die anwohner waren nicht sehr begeistert und fingen sofort einen disput an   ! details erspar ich euch lieber 

hab mal in einer kompass-wanderkarte nachgeschaut und festgestellt, das dies ein offizieller wanderweg ist !

nun meine frage :

soweit ich weiß, ist es in hessen nicht verboten, wanderwege mit dem bike zu befahren.
wie sieht das aus, wenn so ein wanderweg über ein privatgelände führt ??
hat jemand dort schon ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht ?

p.s.

das hessische forstgesetz habe ich schon durchforstet   aber nix in bezug auf wege gefunden, die über privatgelände führen !


----------



## Frank (16. Juni 2003)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist es natürlich nicht verboten, öffentliche Wanderwege mit dem Bike zu nutzen. Sobald der Weg aber über privates Gelände führt, liegt die Nutzung im Ermessensbereich des Eigentümers bzw. Besitzers. Und wenn die Leute sich darüber aufregen, das jemand mit seinem Bock den Trail rockt, dann kann man nix dagegen tun sondern sollte es lassen, bevor die noch auf schlimmere Ideen als Beschimpfungen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2003)

sorry, muß mich vielleicht noch etwas genauer ausdrücken.

der trail an sich endet bei einem wasserwerk im wald. ab dort führt eine breite schotterstraße hinab bis zum grundstück. dort wurde eine kette quer über den weg gespannt.
ab dem "grundstück" führt dann eine betonierte straße an ein paar häusern vorbei (eigentlich die zufahrtstraße zu diesen häusern und dem wasserwerk) und endet an der landstraße die königstein mit ruppertshain verbindet, unterhalb der besagten quelle.
von unten kommend ist die straße per beschilderung nur dem anliegerverkehr freigegeben.
gilt das dann auch für radfahrer und fußgänger ?

von oben kommend gibt es keinerlei schilder, nur besagte kette, die früher nicht da war.

ich werde mir die sache heute nochmal genau unter die lupe nehmen. vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine andere möglichkeit.

ansonsten bleibt nur die schlucht frühzeitig über einen nach oben führenden wanderweg zu verlassen und solch unbequemen zeitgenossen aus dem weg zu gehen.


----------



## Phoenix83 (16. Juni 2003)

Da führt doch nur der Kanonenweg runter zwischen Billtalhöhe und Naturfreundehaus, oder???  Wo soll denn der Trial langgehen? Fahr vielleicht gleich mal hoch und schau. Wenn jemad schreit weiss ich, dass ich richtig bin


----------



## Phoenix83 (16. Juni 2003)

Da führt doch nur der Kanonenweg runter zwischen Billtalhöhe und Naturfreundehaus, oder???  Wo soll denn der Trial langgehen? Fahr vielleicht gleich mal hoch und schau. Wenn jemand schreit weiss ich, dass ich richtig bin


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2003)

hallo ! "kanonenweg" sagt mir wiederum nix.

der trail, von dem ich rede, beginnt hinter dem natufreundhaus-zeltplatz.
zunächst teil sich der hauptweg am zeltplatz nach links und geradeaus.
da fährt man links. nach ca. 100 m geht ein unscheinbarer wanderweg nochmal links ab.
der führt dann direkt zum bachlauf in der kleinen schlucht und schlängelt sich zu tal.
teils durch umgestürzte bäume nicht fahrbar, aber dennoch sehr schön und anspruchsvoll !

viel erfolg beim aufspüren !


----------



## ruhri-uli (16. Juni 2003)

Wenn es dort ein öffenliches Geh und Wegerecht gibt, kannst du da so lange auf dem Vorderrad oder Hinterrad herfahren wie du möchtest. Nur die Haftung bei Strassenschäden wird meißtens ausgeschlossen. Davon gibt es in Deutschland ganz viele an vielen Stellen, in der Stadt und auf dem Land!
Auskunft gibt dir die Landschaftsbehörde oder im Städtischen Berreich das Bauamt.

Soweit ich weiß ist der Wald in Hessen Wirtschaftsgut (also nix Öko und Umwelt, nur Ikea Billi) und oft sind große Flächen im Privatbesitz (z.B. Thyssen, Fürst Wittgenstein....). Es währe eine Kathastrophe wenn diese Flächen nicht mehr Öffentlich zugänlich währen!

 

Uli


----------



## Phoenix83 (16. Juni 2003)

Doch ich glaub ich weiss dann welchen du meinst. Bin da schon mal böse hingeflogen auf dem Weg, wenn man nicht noch mal links abbiegt. Denn Weg denn du meinst bin ich allerdings noch nicht gefahren. Werd mir den in den nächsten Tagen mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2003)

habe mir gester noch mal die aktuelle verkehrszeichenlage angeschaut.
von der quelle kommend, steht dort das schöne runde weiße schild, rot umrandet mit einem zusatzschild "anwohner ölmühlweg ... frei" Dies bedeutet konkret: verbot für kraftfahrzeuge aller art, ausser handkarren. krafträder und fahrräder dürfen geschoben werden !
das zusatzschild erlaubt den anwohnern die zufahrt auch mit kraftfahrzeugen.

nun haben die aber kurz vor ihrem haus eine schranke, an der nur noch das berühmte runde weiße schid mit roter umrandung und ohne zusatzschild steht.
genau genommen dürften ab dort die anwohner selber nicht mehr weiterfahren, da ja das nachfolgende schild das vorhergehende aufhebt !!

desweiteren ist die zufahrt mit mehreren wanderzeichen des taunusclub ausgeschildert. also darf jeder dieses privatgrundstück zu fuß durchqueren !

ich werde demnächst den trail nochmal in angriff und schauen, ob es von oben kommend irgendwelche schilder gibt.
dann werde ich das gründstück gesetzeskonform rad schiebend durchqueren.
dann soll noch mal einer was sagen. ich werde die dann peinlichst genau über die gesetzeslage aufklären. solche leute muß man leider mit den eigenen waffen schlagen !
gegen schiebende radler können sie nämlich nix machen.

am besten trällere ich dabei laut ein wanderslied   
hauptsache die bewohner werden in ihren ruhe nicht durch vorbeifahrende radler gestört  

und da mir das auf dauer zu blöd ist, suche ich vorher noch nach einer geeigneten ausfahrt aus dieser schlucht. das schönste an dem trail ist ja eh vorbei, wenn man das wasserwerk und den schotterweg erreicht hat.
da gibt es bestimmt noch möglichkeiten.

ride on


----------



## Phoenix83 (17. Juni 2003)

Ich bin da eben mal langefahren.
1. Der Trail ist ja wirklich net schlecht  

2. Ich bin da ein bisschen schneller durchgefahren  und es hat keiner etwas gesagt, obwohl einige auf der Terrasse saßen. Aber mit den Schildern haste recht. 
Werd da in nächster Zeit wahrscheinlich öfter mal langfahren und mal drauf achten ob die das wirklich so stört.
Ansonsten halt schieben und das Wanderslied trällern.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2003)

bin gestern auch noch mal durchgeradelt, bzw habe an entscheidenden stellen geschoben.
habe nur eine mama mit kind im garten gesehen, die haben sich aber nicht für mich interessiert.

mußte allerdings feststellen, dass der weg durch die schlucht doch kein markierter wanderweg ist.
das ändert aber nix an der tatsache, dass es ein eindeutíg als singletrail erkennbarer weg ist, der somit also auch als wanderweg durchgeht und befahren werden darf.

der offizielle wanderweg umgeht quasi die schlucht, führt aber schließlich runter zur schlucht, und zwar kurz vor dem besagten grundstück.
dort sind von oben kommend dann wieder die wanderzeichen angebracht, die eindeutig die richtung durch das grundstück und dessen zufahrt vorgeben !

da von oben auch keinerlei verbotsschilder stehen, werde ich in zukunft weiter durchradeln, allerdings mit rücksicht auf die anwohner und deren kinder mit angemessener geschwindigkeit (so 50 sachen sind da locker drin  )

gestern war auch nicht die kette gespannt !

@ phoenix83 : freut mich übrigens, dass ich dir hiermit einen neuen trail zeigen konnte, der dir offensichtlich gefallen hat !

vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr biker auf den geschmack  
das wird den bewohnern nicht gefallen, aber aufgrund der rechtslage haben die wohl keine andere wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ruhri-uli _
> *Wenn es dort ein öffenliches Geh und Wegerecht gibt, kannst du da so lange auf dem Vorderrad oder Hinterrad herfahren wie du möchtest. Nur die Haftung bei Strassenschäden wird meißtens ausgeschlossen. Davon gibt es in Deutschland ganz viele an vielen Stellen, in der Stadt und auf dem Land!
> Auskunft gibt dir die Landschaftsbehörde oder im Städtischen Berreich das Bauamt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uli, mit Deiner Aussage hast Du Dich aber arg geirrt. Tatsächlich ist es in keinem Bundesland erlaubt Wander"wege" zu benutzen, da diese im Forstrecht gar keine Wege sind, sondern Pfade etc.
Die entsprechende Stelle im Hessischen Forstgesetz (HeForstG) besagt, dass Radfahren im Wald ist nur auf festen Wegen gestattet ist. Laut Ministerium werden darunter Forststraßen verstanden, die auch von LKW befahren werden können.

Das allgemeine Betretungsrecht aus dem Bundesrecht, auf das Du Dich vermutlich beziehst, wird lt. Gesetz durch die jeweilige Landesgesetzgebung präzisiert. De Facto gibt es kein Bundesland, in dem wir als MTBler auf "Wegen" fahren dürfen, die nicht mind. 2 m breit sind.

Die DIMB kämpft darum, dass diese Regelungen aufgehoben, zumindest aber nicht noch weiter verschärft werden. Daher unser neuer Leitspruch *OPEN TRAILS*!

Gruß
Heinerich


----------



## Heinerich (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _
> *
> 
> Hallo Uli, mit Deiner Aussage hast Du Dich aber arg geirrt. Tatsächlich ist es in keinem Bundesland erlaubt Wander"wege" zu benutzen, da diese im Forstrecht gar keine Wege sind, sondern Pfade etc.
> ...



Da war ich selbst unpräzise und auch falsch mit meinem Beitrag. Deshalb als Ergänzung.
Wanderwege können natürlich auch feste Wege sein. Da dürfen MTBler dann auch legal fahren. Wir dürfen, lt Gesetz, halt nicht überall fahren, wo ein Wanderweg ausgewiesen ist.
Außerdem gibt es zur Zt. noch zwei Bundesländer, die keine 2m Regelung haben, nämlich Bremen und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.

Heinerich


----------



## ruhri-uli (5. Juli 2003)

Hi Heinrich,

na, wenn die Umgebung und des Grundstück des Hauses als reines Wald und Forstgebiet ausgewiesen sein, hast du teilweise recht. Handelt es sich z.B. um ein Dorfrandgebiet oder ein städisches Gebiet, für die ein Flächennutzungsplan (nur Teilweise) oder eiin Bebauungsplan greift, dann gibt es in vielen Fällen eingetragene Geh und Wege rechte, welche von der Bevölkerung wahrgeommen werden können. Selbst in Aussenberreich in Landschaftlicher Lage kann soetwas existieren!Selbst wenn der Weg als socher gar nicht mehr zu erkennen ist, kann dieses Recht bestehen und existiert in dieser Form! 



Viele Grüße aus Bochum und bis denne, bin jetzt bis mitte August weg!

Uli

Doch es gibt oft netteres als über § zu disskutieren


----------



## Matthias (6. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

mir ist vor zig Jahren an dieser Stelle vergleichbares passiert. Das schon damals fast militante Auftreten der Anwohner habe ich anderen Mountainbikern erzählt und die mögliche Ursache erfahren. So soll ein dort wohnendes Kind von einem Mountainbiker überfahren worden sein. Mehr Informationen habe ich nicht und an einer Paragrafendiskussion möchte ich mich auch nicht beteiligen. Außerdem kenne ich genug Ersatztrails, weshalb ich nicht auf diesen Weg angewiesen bin.
Bei der dortigen Öhlmühlquelle freue ich mich darüber, das die Trinkflasche innerhalb kürzester Zeit voll ist.

nimms sportlich - der Klügere gibt nach

Matthias


----------



## Tilman (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _
> *De Facto gibt es kein Bundesland, in dem wir als MTBler auf "Wegen" fahren dürfen, die nicht mind. 2 m breit sind.*



Du irrst.

Im Hessischen Forstgesetz steht nix von festen Wegen, das steht in der 2. DVO zum Hessischen ForstG.

Auch gibt es in Hessen weder de jure noch de facto eine zwei Meter Regelung für Radfahrer. Das Ministerium kann viel erzählen, ohne, daß das Erzählte dadurch rechtsverbindlich wird. Da müßte erst mal dargelegt werden, wie die "Lastwagen-Regel" überhaupt justitiabel werden oder sein soll. Soll man etwa vor dem Biken mit der Kreuzhacke den Weg aufhacken und den Unetrbau analysieren......?.  Das würde ein gefundenes Fressen für jeden halbwegs brauchbaren Rechtsanwalt.

Entscheidend ist daher (und das sage ich als Leiter der für das angesprochene Gebiet zuständigen Naturschutzbehörde) §24 Abs.2 des Hessischen Forstgesetzes

*Jeder Waldbesucher hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestört, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefährdet, geschädigt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.*

Zumindest würde manche vor Ort oder auf dem Papier geschlagene Schlacht um Wegebreiten und -festigkeiten sowie andere Seltsamkeiten gar nicht stattfinden, wenn sich jeder an die besagte Bestimmung halten würde.

Das zuständige Forstamt ist das Forstamt Königstein, Ölmühlweg 17, 61462 Königstein im Taunus Fon 0 61 74 92 86-0, Ralf Heitmann (Chef) oder Hubertus Behler-Sander (Vize-Chef). Es könnte nichts schaden, die Leute mal anzusprechen.


----------



## Tilman (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _
> *Außerdem gibt es zur Zt. noch zwei Bundesländer, die keine 2m Regelung haben, nämlich Bremen und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.*



.....und noch mehr, z.B. auch Thüringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chetto (23. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute 

den weg kenn ich auch .....

ist so ein ding man fährt definativ über ein privat grundstück....

hatte da vor jahren schon mal stress 
der alte spinner der da wohnt hat meinen  freund einen stock ins hinterrad gesteckt 

.....ALSO ACHTUNG  .....

besser schieben  dann kann es höchstens zur diskusion kommen aber nicht zum abflug 


gruß


----------



## Naturfreund (27. Mai 2004)

Ja, ich weis es hilft nix, aber ich kann euch sagen das die Aggressionen dort nicht nur Biker zu spüren bekommen, leider werden auch Wanderer oder Spaziergänger immer  wieder angemacht. Als Camper ( seit 1986) auf dem oberhalb gelegenen Naturfreundecampingplatzes durfte ich sogar schon einmal mit dem Hund des Eigentümers meine Erfahrungen machen. 
Da ich auch ab und zu mit meinem Rad´l auf der Billtalhöhe unterwegs bin, würde mich interessieren ob jemand Interesse hat Touren rund ums Billtal zu beschreiben, wir könnten die im Naturfreundehaus(Gaststätte) und unserem Mitteilungsblatt veröffentlichen.
Ab Pfingstsonntag ist die Gaststätte unter neuer Leitung wieder offen, und dort sind Biker willkommen.


----------



## Phoenix83 (27. Mai 2004)

Also am Naturfreundehaus hat ich bisher keine Probleme mit dem Bike. Als es wie aus Kübeln gegossen hat standen da auch jede Menge Biker unter dem Vordach mit Bikes! und keiner hat was gesagt obwohl wir da eigentlich jede Menge verpserrt haben. Und das andere mal hat sich auch keiner über die Fahrräder aufgeregt, die wir an den Zaun angelehnt haben. 
Also davon hab ich nichts mitbekommen. Und da ist jetzt nen neuer Pächter drin?


----------



## h-walk (27. Mai 2004)

Bei uns ist der Weg als "Bachbett" bekannt. Man kann übrigens weiter oben den Bach (rüber auf die rechte Seite) durchqueren und kommt dann auf den normalen Weg, der runter zum Parkplatz Billtalhöhe führt...der untere Teil das Weges ist eh nicht so spektakulär, daß man unbedingt über das Privatgrundstück fahren muß. 
Also Deeskalation durch Ausweichen  

Greez
H-Walk


----------

